# Fish id albino otocinclus?



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The bottom one? I'd guess albino chinese algae eater.


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh, ok thank you. I was hoping it was an otocinclus. They are docile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Is this a cae too then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

yea, both CAE.

https://haydensanimalfacts.com/2016/03/03/5-interesting-facts-about-chinese-algae-eaters/

Looks like the one there. CAE can be very not docile, I had one in particular that was just a bastard.


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

tous said:


> yea, both CAE.
> 
> https://haydensanimalfacts.com/2016/03/03/5-interesting-facts-about-chinese-algae-eaters/
> 
> Looks like the one there. CAE can be very not docile, I had one in particular that was just a bastard.


That's exactly what I'm afraid of. I will have to rehome them. They are currently in my tank with smaller docile fish. They have done a marvellous job of cleaning up an algae bloom though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

